
Architecture in Video Games: Designing for Impact - nlawalker
http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/DeannaVanBuren/20151012/254238/Architecture_in_Video_Games_Designing_for_Impact.php
======
manachar
The author advocates the Talos Principle change the texture of various
interactive elements to integrate better with the environment. Interestingly,
on some of the game developer's bonus videos they specifically mention that
play testing revealed the had to make these same elements stick out more so
that players could actually see them and use them. In other words, had they
listened to this advice the levels would have been less enjoyable to play.

I wonder how architects would handle such usability feedback on their
structures in real life.

------
biot
Killzone: Shadow Fall has some absolutely amazing, jaw-dropping architecture.
Even after playing its multiplayer games for a few years, I still occasionally
stop and notice something in the background that has incredible detail.

Images:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=killzone+shadow+fall+archite...](https://www.google.com/search?q=killzone+shadow+fall+architecture&tbm=isch)

------
voltagex_
I'm trying to think of other games where I specifically noticed the
architecture. Transistor, Remember Me and possibly Half Life 2.

~~~
seivan
Yeah Half Life 2 had that Eastern Europe in distress vibe. Was pretty cool.
Assassins Creed during the Crusades and Renaissance was also cool

~~~
voltagex_
How could I forget Assassin's Creed? Can you count the ship environments as
architecture? The "sync/viewpoint" spins were one of my favourite parts and
showcased how much work had gone into the world.

